# elimount - easy mount encrypted, file-backed filesystems



## knk (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello,

i wrote a small shell script to "manage" file-backed encrypted filesystems. At the moment it actually doesn't manage that much but it saves a lot of typing.

I have one problem though i can't find a solution for. In the create_img functions, if "geli init" is being executed and i want to terminate the program, the shell script also exits, leaving a /dev/mdX behind. Guessing from the sh man page i would want to "trap SIGTERM" to mdconfig -d the device. But that doesn't appear to work.

I'm also attaching the whole shell script, besides the issue described above, it works quit well 

Any ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------

